# Garden Railroad Magazines



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

looking for old back issue Magazines from the middle 90's and older..thanks ...Travis


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Have you tried Railpub[/b] ?


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

Garden Railways Magazine is what i am lookin for


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

from the RAILPUB site above ! (never assume a thing!)


. GARDEN RAILWAYS
(p=pull-out plans may be missing)
$8.00: 1990 J/F M/J N/D;
1991 J/A; 1993 J/A S/O N/D;
$5.00: 1994 J/F M/A M/J J/A
1995 Apr(p),Jun(p),Aug(p),Dec;
$4.00: 1996 Oct;
1997 Feb,Apr, Aug,Oct,Dec;
1998 Feb,Apr,Jun,Aug,Oct,Dec;
1999 Feb,Apr,Oct;
2000 Aug,Oct,Dec;
2001 Feb,Apr,Jun,Aug;
2002 Feb,Apr,Jun,Aug,Oct,Dec
2003 Jun,Aug,Oct,Dec
2004 Feb,Oct
2006 Feb,Jun,Oct; 2007 Dec;


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats good to know.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

I have an almost complete set of GR's (missing only July 1985) I would be willing to part with. Mint condition with all fold out plans still in place. 
Price is A$5 each plus postage, sold as a complete package only. I will not split them. 
I do have a spare copy of Sep/Oct 1986 for A$10 plus postage. 
Contact me offline please if interested.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

jeeze just threw my old ones out... 

scanned what I wanted... too much paper around... 

Greg


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

I just sent all mine - many many years worth - to recycling as well. 
Kept all the centre pull out plans but that was it. 
I was thinking of selling the issues but postage would have been far too expensive especially oiutside the country. 

Maybe Garden Railways will offer all the back issues on a few DVDs like the European Modeltrain magazines have been doing for years and Model Railroader just did now. 
Something I would buy.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey thanks Knut and Greg. 
What great guys you are. You have just reduced the available supply for collectors. Perhaps I should raise the price a bit.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

More power to you Tony, I hope you get $10 each for them! 

Greg


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Well I know I have a bunch around here somewheregoing back some years








Just finding them is what I'd have to do. How much is it worth to you Travis ??? Have anything to trade ??? 
Drop me an E-mail and I'll try to look around to see what I have. Also, what exactly are the dates you need ???

Rocky


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anybody know whether past years of GR have ever been offered on CD ROM format? Just seems to me that it would be a great way to save shelf space and still have the material readily available. 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

They won't do it, too much danger in copying it across the Internet. This was mentioned on the GR forum as I remember. 

Greg


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

"They won't do it, too much danger in copying it across the Internet. This was mentioned on the GR forum as I remember." 

Gregg; 

Ah, that's a pity. I suppose that means there is no way to make the CD ROM only usable by a single computer and print only, but no copies. I only participate here and at Large Scale Central, so I would not have seen anything from the GR forum. Gave up on Aristo's site years ago - too much like Stalin's Workers' Paradise - Don't EVER say anything against the "party" OR ELSE. 

Thanks for clarifying things, 
David Meashey


----------



## old john (Dec 29, 2008)

I don't toss any of my old magazines, I give them to the local VA Hospital!


----------



## old john (Dec 29, 2008)

Also Senior Centers take them as well!


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Does anybody know whether past years of GR have ever been offered on CD ROM format? 
Not in the past, but Kalmbach just did it for _Model Railroader._ There's a thread elsewhere here that talks about some of the copy-protection they appear to have included. There's at least hope that someday we _may_ see it... 

Later, 

K


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

Rocky I will get in touch with you soon with the ones im lookin for ...thanks..  
Travis


----------

